# Thiago Silva, mercenario vero:"Il Barça? No, qui guadagno di più".



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

*Thiago Silva, mercenario vero:"Il Barça? No, qui guadagno di più".*

Thiago Silva, molto sinceramente, ammette il motivo per il quale è rimasto al Psg:"E' stato difficile dire di no al Barça, è una squadra che ammiro da quando ero bambino. Il motivo? Mi sono chiesto per quale motivo avrei dovuto cambiare squadra per andare a guadagnare di meno. Preferisco restare qui".


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva, molto sinceramente, ammette il motivo per il quale è rimasto al Psg:"E' stato difficile dire di no al Barça, è una squadra che ammiro da quando ero bambino. Il motivo? Mi sono chiesto per quale motivo avrei dovuto cambiare squadra per andare a guadagnare di meno. Preferisco restare qui".



grande Thiago, ci vuole coraggio per dire la verità.


Se gli avessero dato la possibilità di scegliere sarebbe ancora qui, il mercenario.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> grande Thiago, ci vuole coraggio per dire la verità.
> 
> 
> Se gli avessero dato la possibilità di scegliere sarebbe ancora qui, il mercenario.



Ma figurati...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati...



Beh chiaro, se si tratta di guadagnare il doppio no, ma quello chiunque


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Aprile 2016)

apprezzo più lui che dice le cose come stanno, che altri che inventano cose assurde


----------



## prebozzio (27 Aprile 2016)

Discorso che ci sta, ha fatto la sua scelta da professionista. Però dovrebbe difenderla di più, invece di volerci sempre passare da angioletto ingenuo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Aprile 2016)

Per lo meno è stato sincero. La città è bellissima, guadagna tantissimo...... non fosse per il campionato mediocre. 
A natale sono campioni di francia sistematicamente.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Aprile 2016)

Giocatore scoperto dal Milan, grande difensore ma non un campione nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Jino (27 Aprile 2016)

L'aveva detto già anni fa. E non mi sento di criticarlo, anzi, tutti vorrebbero fossero onesti e poi quando lo sono li critichiamo?!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Aprile 2016)

Questa è gente seria...che non prende in giro la gente...non come il pocho che dice di essere andato in Cina per il progetto


----------



## S T B (27 Aprile 2016)

non ha detto niente di strano.
Noi siamo milanisti. Non andremmo mai alla juve o all'inter. Ma se sei un professionista è giusto andare dove guadagni di più.
Ce lo vedete un idraulico dire no grazie al posto in banca? Nel lavoro è giusto guadagnare il più possibile. 
Poi certo io andrei al Barcellona perchè non è che gli danno due noccioline e perchè la champions la vinci, ma non è che il psg non riuscirà a vincerla prima o poi.


----------



## Symon (28 Aprile 2016)

Concordo pienamente con Fabiuzzo e Superdinho80.
Almeno ha il coraggio di dire la verità. E' sempre stato una brava persona oltre che un fenomeno come centrale di difesa.
Certi suoi recuperi sarebbero da filmare e far vedere a certa gente di Milanello 100 volte di fila.


----------



## mistergao (28 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva, molto sinceramente, ammette il motivo per il quale è rimasto al Psg:"E' stato difficile dire di no al Barça, è una squadra che ammiro da quando ero bambino. Il motivo? Mi sono chiesto per quale motivo avrei dovuto cambiare squadra per andare a guadagnare di meno. Preferisco restare qui".



Grande Thiagone, mi piace quando sono così sinceri e sfrontati. Macchè scelta di vita,è il grano che conta!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2016)

Tanto il suo valore è rispecchiato non dai soldi, ma dal campionato in cui gioca. In Liga sarebbe uno come tanti, come lo era al Milan.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tanto il suo valore è rispecchiato non dai soldi, ma dal campionato in cui gioca. In Liga sarebbe uno come tanti, come lo era al Milan.



Al Milan era uno dei tanti?


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2016)

Onestà intellettuale.
Però mi chiedo: davvero il Barça gli darebbe meno del PSG?


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2016)

roten1896 ha scritto:


> tanto il suo valore è rispecchiato non dai soldi, ma dal campionato in cui gioca. In liga sarebbe uno come tanti, come lo era al milan.



auhauhauhauhuhauhahuauhauhauhauhauhauhauh


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Giocatore scoperto dal Milan, grande difensore ma non un campione nel suo ruolo.



Non ha mai avuto lo stesso rendimento che ebbe con Nesta zoppo a fianco. Questo fa capire quanto valesse un Nesta nel pieno della forma. Nesta è l'unico che può essere accostato (anche se inferiore) a Baresi come difensore centrale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Aprile 2016)

comunque nulla di nuovo, guardate qui

http://www.milanworld.net/thiago-silva-barcellona-ho-rifiutato-per-i-soldi-vt10668.html


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

Se per caso qua tornano i soldi te ne diamo tanti Thiagone.


Torna, sei il numero 1.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Al Milan era uno dei tanti?



Ha fatto un anno (2011) benissimo giocando con NESTA


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un anno (2011) benissimo giocando con NESTA



Fece un grandissimo campionato anche nel 2010, dopo l'errore contro la Roma giocò partite su partite a livelli mostruosi. Molte volte capitò che Nesta nemmeno c'era perché infortunato


----------



## kolao95 (28 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un anno (2011) benissimo giocando con NESTA



Che?! Nel 2011-12 fece un campionato altrettanto clamoroso. Questo in quel periodo mangiava in testa a ogni difensore della galassia, ma di costa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Serginho (28 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tanto il suo valore è rispecchiato non dai soldi, ma dal campionato in cui gioca. In Liga sarebbe uno come tanti, come lo era al Milan.



sto male


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2016)

Preferirei comunque in squadra i mercenari Ibra e Thiago, piuttosto dei mercenari Boateng e Balotelli.


----------



## Milan7champions (28 Aprile 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non ha mai avuto lo stesso rendimento che ebbe con Nesta zoppo a fianco. Questo fa capire quanto valesse un Nesta nel pieno della forma. Nesta è l'unico che può essere accostato (anche se inferiore) a Baresi come difensore centrale.


Nesta era un predestinato, insieme a Baresi, Scirea ,Beckenbauer, Maldini e' stato il migliore difensore della storia del calcio, chissa' quanti anni passeranno in Italia a trovarne uno dello stesso livello.


----------



## danjr (28 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Nesta era un predestinato, insieme a Baresi, Scirea ,Beckenbauer, Maldini e' stato il migliore difensore della storia del calcio, chissa' quanti anni passeranno in Italia a trovarne uno dello stesso livello.



Ahimè purtroppo hai ragione...


----------



## Ian.moone (28 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se gli avessero dato la possibilità di scegliere sarebbe ancora qui, il mercenario.



con le sue dichiarazioni ha fatto capire proprio l'opposto.

ha detto chiaramente che tra barca e psg ha scelto parigi perché guadagnava di più, l'offerta del barca era comunque superiore al nostro contratto.

o rimaneva da noi e dovevi rinnovargli il contratto ogni anno a cifre monstre, o sarebbe partito comunque.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2016)

I grandi campioni, essendo merce rara, son tutti mercenari: non mi pare che Messi giochi gratis, non mi pare che CR7 prenda due spicci, non mi pare che Ibra si accontenti di quattro piotte. E Totti? Core de Roma, ottavo re di Roma, ecc. però datemi i sordi... 

Per tacere di tutti coloro che sono andati a "morire di fame" nei paesi arabi e in Cina...

Non vedo cosa ci sia di censurabile nel fatto che, una volta tanto, un calciatore ammette che preferisce giocare dove guadagna di più.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un anno (2011) benissimo giocando con NESTA



Io sinceramente ricordo un autentico fuoriclasse per tutto il periodo passato qui da noi. Era insuperabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente ricordo un autentico fuoriclasse per tutto il periodo passato qui da noi. Era insuperabile.



Era il nostro secondo miglior difensore ma non è mai stato un fuoriclasse


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente ricordo un autentico fuoriclasse per tutto il periodo passato qui da noi. Era insuperabile.



Ma infatti.

Dire che T.Silva fosse uno dei tanti vuol dire essere in malafede o non aver visto le partite. O averle viste pensando che avesse il 25


----------



## Symon (28 Aprile 2016)

Una difesa con Thiago e Hummels sarebbe l'ideale. Ma il tedesco oramai è andato.
Anche un Thiago Romagnoli, con un terzino sinistro decente non'è male...
Abate-Thiago-Romagnoli-Vangioni suona meglio di De Sciglio-Zapata-Alex-Antonelli......

Oppure a volere sognare Abate-Otamendi-Thiago-Wendell


----------



## Torros (28 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Nesta era un predestinato, insieme a Baresi, Scirea ,Beckenbauer, Maldini e' stato il migliore difensore della storia del calcio, chissa' quanti anni passeranno in Italia a trovarne uno dello stesso livello.



*********, l'unico motivo per cui sono considerati quello che sono oggi è il palmares. Senza quello non se li filava nessuno, e questo dall'idea di quanto sia soggettivo il giudizio su chi sia più forte tra gente che gioca in difesa o in porta.

A me fanno ridere quelli che parlano dei giocatori del passato senza averli visti, giocare come supereroi invincibili del calcio. Nessuno di quelli era un giocatore impeccabile, hanno fatto le loro cappelle e se giocassero nel calcio iper veloce di oggi, sarebbe molto più normali di quanto si pensi. 

Veramente io queste cose le trovo fastidiose, si ridimensionano i giocatori odierni per pompare gente che manco si è visto giocare.

Come ha fatto questa difesa eccezionale composta da Maldini e Nesta a pigliare 3 gol in 6 minuti in un finale di champions? Come ha fatto questa difesa eccezionale a vincere solo 1 scudetto in 10 anni facendo spesso figure barbine contro squadre da meta classifica? Questa difesa eccezionale è stata capace di perdere una finale di champions già vinta contro gente come Djimi Traore, John Arne Riise, Harry Kewell, Steve Finnan  . Come ha fatto il fenomeno Beckenbaur a pigliare 4 gol in una semifinale mondiale, se era questo muro impenetrabile? Il tedesco anche all'epoca è sempre stato famoso più per le doti offensive che difensive. Insomma ********* con la s maiuscola, ma guai a parlarne trattasi di lesa maesta. 

Non mi pare che l'evoluzione abbia fatto dei passi avanti in questo secolo da credere che questi fossero dei super uomini, anzi considerando che ogni sport migliora e si evolve, è più probabile che chi gioca oggi sia meglio di molti di quelli che giocavano ieri. 

Per me Silva è un difensore straordinario, non credo assolutamente Nesta sia migliore di lui. Cioè che fa pendere la bilancia in favore di nesta è la reputazione, ossia i trofei, però non c'è nessun dato oggettivo per stabilire che nesta è meglio di Silva, trattasi solo di soggettività, opinioni.


----------



## Torros (28 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I grandi campioni, essendo merce rara, son tutti mercenari: non mi pare che Messi giochi gratis, non mi pare che CR7 prenda due spicci, non mi pare che Ibra si accontenti di quattro piotte. E Totti? Core de Roma, ottavo re di Roma, ecc. però datemi i sordi...
> 
> Per tacere di tutti coloro che sono andati a "morire di fame" nei paesi arabi e in Cina...
> 
> Non vedo cosa ci sia di censurabile nel fatto che, una volta tanto, un calciatore ammette che preferisce giocare dove guadagna di più.



concordo, i calciatori sono dei lavoratori e come tutti i lavoratori vanno dal miglior offerte.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> *********, l'unico motivo per cui sono considerati quello che sono oggi è il palmares. Senza quello non se li filava nessuno, e questo dall'idea di quanto sia soggettivo il giudizio su chi sia più forte tra gente che gioca in difesa o in porta.
> 
> A me fanno ridere quelli che parlano dei giocatori del passato senza averli visti, giocare come supereroi invincibili del calcio. Nessuno di quelli era un giocatore impeccabile, hanno fatto le loro cappelle e se giocassero nel calcio iper veloce di oggi, sarebbe molto più normali di quanto si pensi.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto. Magari non sono abituato io ma quelle volte che guardo una partita o spezzoni degli anni '80 (quindi non il medioevo) mi viene il vomito, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Torros (28 Aprile 2016)

Mercenari poi è un termine esagerato. I calciatori fanno tutto quello che fanno i lavoratori, lavorano per chi gli offre di più. Io non trovo scandaloso che un calciatore cambi squadre per giocare dove guadagna di più. Di scandaloso dovrebbero essere le cifre che guadagnano, ma considerando che i tifosi sono i primi finanziatori non c'è neanche da scandalizzarsi più tanto, se non si accetta questo, si smetta semplicemente di guardare il calcio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> *********, l'unico motivo per cui sono considerati quello che sono oggi è il palmares. Senza quello non se li filava nessuno, e questo dall'idea di quanto sia soggettivo il giudizio su chi sia più forte tra gente che gioca in difesa o in porta.
> 
> A me fanno ridere quelli che parlano dei giocatori del passato senza averli visti, giocare come supereroi invincibili del calcio. Nessuno di quelli era un giocatore impeccabile, hanno fatto le loro cappelle e se giocassero nel calcio iper veloce di oggi, sarebbe molto più normali di quanto si pensi.
> 
> ...


Amen. 
Gente come Beckenbauer, Scirea, Baresi ha avuto picchi eccezionali, è stata ultra costante ma ciò non vuol dire che, come hai detto tu, anche loro non facessero cappellate. Il problema è che si confonde l'essere stati grandi giocatori con l'essere stati eroi o divinità.


----------



## Symon (29 Aprile 2016)

Conta anche la testa con cui crescono.
Se Thiago fosse cresciuto a Milano, nell'ambiente Milan, scuola, allenamento, chiesa, educazione e pranzo sempre pronto a tavola, probabilmente saremmo qui a decidere se il miglior capitano del Milan sarebbe stato Maldini, Baresi o Thiago appunto.
Ricordiamoci che Thiagone è esploso tardi, dopo essere già transitato in Europa al Porto a 20 anni ed essere stato rispedito in Brasile e in Russia per alcune sciocchezze-errori che ogni tanto commetteva in campo, e dopo aver anche buttato due anni per la tubercolosi che gli stava fott***o un polmone. Poi è arrivato al milan a 24 anni ed è esploso definitivamente. Non ha fatto una trafila tranquilla che avrebbe fatto emergere in modo chiaro, palese, e graduale le sue qualità... Anzi a maggior ragione sarebbe dovuto essere considerato perlomeno alla pari (se non di più) dei vari Nesta ecc.

Quelli che non apprezzano a dovere Thiago, dovrebbero pensare come quando pensano a Van Basten che ha chiuso la carriera a 28 anni e solo immaginare cosa sarebbe potuto diventare se l'avrebbe chiusa 8 anni dopo. 
Oppure a Sheva se a 29 anni non avrebbe avuto la pazza idea di rovinarsi al Chelsea...Ma vi ricordate il fisico di Sheva e la resistenza? minimo starebbe giocando ancora come fà Totti, che la resistenza dell'Ucraino se la sogna.

Stesso discorso per Thiago...ha il dinamismo di Nesta, la forza muscolare di Baresi, e la velocità e il senso della posizione di Paolo. Oltre che una capacità di intuire le intenzioni dell'avversario fuori dal comune.
Quindi prima di abbassare il livello di sua maestà Thiago Silva, facciamoci prima un bell'alcol test và...


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> *********, l'unico motivo per cui sono considerati quello che sono oggi è il palmares. Senza quello non se li filava nessuno, e questo dall'idea di quanto sia soggettivo il giudizio su chi sia più forte tra gente che gioca in difesa o in porta.
> 
> A me fanno ridere quelli che parlano dei giocatori del passato senza averli visti, giocare come supereroi invincibili del calcio. Nessuno di quelli era un giocatore impeccabile, hanno fatto le loro cappelle e se giocassero nel calcio iper veloce di oggi, sarebbe molto più normali di quanto si pensi.
> 
> ...



Forse tu non hai visto giocare questi giocatori, io me li ricordo bene e mettere il nome di Thiago accanto a questi giocatori e' una bestemmia.I campionissimi che ho citato io sono stati dei predestinati sin da giovanissimi,a differenza del brasiliano che giocava nella dispersa Russia.Hanno giocato ad altissimi livelli da inizio carriera fino alla conclusione, quello che hai ricordato tu sono solamente partite singole, io potrei citarne decine e decine di partite con errori di Thiago, talmente tanti che ha perso il posto nel Brasile piu' scarso degli ultimi 30 anni. Il bello del calcio che tutti possiamo scrivere una propria opinione, ma e' importante conoscere la storia del calcio. Io non sono nessuno, ma basta chiedere ad un qualsiasi esperto di calcio chi sia piu' forte tra quelli che ho citato e Thiago ti ride in faccia, non scherziamo.


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Aprile 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Conta anche la testa con cui crescono.
> Se Thiago fosse cresciuto a Milano, nell'ambiente Milan, scuola, allenamento, chiesa, educazione e pranzo sempre pronto a tavola, probabilmente saremmo qui a decidere se il miglior capitano del Milan sarebbe stato Maldini, Baresi o Thiago appunto.
> Ricordiamoci che Thiagone è esploso tardi, dopo essere già transitato in Europa al Porto a 20 anni ed essere stato rispedito in Brasile e in Russia per alcune sciocchezze-errori che ogni tanto commetteva in campo, e dopo aver anche buttato due anni per la tubercolosi che gli stava fott***o un polmone. Poi è arrivato al milan a 24 anni ed è esploso definitivamente. Non ha fatto una trafila tranquilla che avrebbe fatto emergere in modo chiaro, palese, e graduale le sue qualità... Anzi a maggior ragione sarebbe dovuto essere considerato perlomeno alla pari (se non di più) dei vari Nesta ecc.
> 
> ...


Magari ha il dribbling di Pele', il piede sinistro di Maradona e perche' no, la finta di corpo di Garrincha.Mi sa che non ricordi bene chi erano Baresi, Maldini e Nesta


----------



## mèuris (29 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Mercenari poi è un termine esagerato. I calciatori fanno tutto quello che fanno i lavoratori, lavorano per chi gli offre di più. Io non trovo scandaloso che un calciatore cambi squadre per giocare dove guadagna di più. Di scandaloso dovrebbero essere le cifre che guadagnano, ma considerando che i tifosi sono i primi finanziatori non c'è neanche da scandalizzarsi più tanto, se non si accetta questo, si smetta semplicemente di guardare il calcio


Giustissimo. È legittimo che, una volta appreso di dover lasciare il Milan (perché, non prendiamoci in giro, così è stato, altrimenti sarebbe rimasto, da capitano), abbia preferito il Psg al Barcellona anche per i soldi. Chiunque di noi, nella vita, prende in considerazione questo fattore, nel fare delle scelte lavorative. Non è che i calciatori, siccome hanno in ogni caso stipendi alti, non siano legittimati a fare altrettanto



Symon ha scritto:


> Conta anche la testa con cui crescono.
> Se Thiago fosse cresciuto a Milano, nell'ambiente Milan, scuola, allenamento, chiesa, educazione e pranzo sempre pronto a tavola, probabilmente saremmo qui a decidere se il miglior capitano del Milan sarebbe stato Maldini, Baresi o Thiago appunto.
> Ricordiamoci che Thiagone è esploso tardi, dopo essere già transitato in Europa al Porto a 20 anni ed essere stato rispedito in Brasile e in Russia per alcune sciocchezze-errori che ogni tanto commetteva in campo, e dopo aver anche buttato due anni per la tubercolosi che gli stava fott***o un polmone. Poi è arrivato al milan a 24 anni ed è esploso definitivamente. Non ha fatto una trafila tranquilla che avrebbe fatto emergere in modo chiaro, palese, e graduale le sue qualità... Anzi a maggior ragione sarebbe dovuto essere considerato perlomeno alla pari (se non di più) dei vari Nesta ecc.
> 
> ...



Non avrei saputo esprimere questi concetti meglio, guarda. È esattamente ciò che penso. Spesso, nei giudizi sui giocatori, si dovrebbe tenere conto dei contesti in cui si trovano. A volte ci sono delle mitizzazioni assurde. 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Amen.
> Gente come Beckenbauer, Scirea, Baresi ha avuto picchi eccezionali, è stata ultra costante ma ciò non vuol dire che, come hai detto tu, anche loro non facessero cappellate. Il problema è che si confonde l'essere stati grandi giocatori con l'essere stati eroi o divinità.



D'accordissimo. Le cappellate le hanno fatte tutti, anche le più grandi leggende. Sarei curioso di vedere cosa sarebbe successo sul web e sui social network dopo il famoso derby in cui Nesta (per me, il più grande difensore centrale degli ultimi 20 anni, almeno) non era proprio in campo. Sarebbe stato massacrato: "pippone", "scarso", "sopravvalutato". Questo è solo un esempio...oggi c'è la tendenza a idolatrare tutto ciò che è passato. Pagine come "Serie A operazione nostalgia", su Facebook, fanno il male del calcio.


----------



## Symon (29 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Magari ha il dribbling di Pele', il piede sinistro di Maradona e perche' no, la finta di corpo di Garrincha.Mi sa che non ricordi bene chi erano Baresi, Maldini e Nesta



Non ho parlato nè di Pelè ne di Maradona....
Ho parlato di pezzi del Milan che avevano tutto un impianto di gioco (oltre che di compagni) che era al top, cosa che Thiago non aveva nei suoi trascorsi al Milan... vogliamo aggiungere anche questo sulla bilancia a favore del Brasiliano?? Meglio di no altrimenti rischiamo sul serio di farla pendere addirittura troppo da una parte............


Io mi ricordo benissimo Maldini e Nesta, Baresi un poco meno.
Tu ti ricordi bene Thiago Silva? e guardi ogni tanto giocare il PSG? O hai visto filmati di quando giocava nella Fluminense?
Non penso, altrimenti avresti la mia stessa opinione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2016)

mèuris ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo. Le cappellate le hanno fatte tutti, anche le più grandi leggende. Sarei curioso di vedere cosa sarebbe successo sul web e sui social network dopo il famoso derby in cui Nesta (per me, il più grande difensore centrale degli ultimi 20 anni, almeno) non era proprio in campo. Sarebbe stato massacrato: "pippone", "scarso", "sopravvalutato". Questo è solo un esempio...oggi c'è la tendenza a idolatrare tutto ciò che è passato. Pagine come "*Serie A operazione nostalgia*", su Facebook, fanno il male del calcio.


Bravissimo! Io ho tolto il like, perché all'inizio credevo che fosse una semplice pagina per ricordare qualche vecchia annata e qualche vecchio giocatore ma poi ho letto dall'admin, *scritto con convinzione*: "La Serie B di quindici anni fa era superiore alla serie A di oggi, eccetto qualche campione". Brividi.


----------



## Milan7champions (29 Aprile 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Non ho parlato nè di Pelè ne di Maradona....
> Ho parlato di pezzi del Milan che avevano tutto un impianto di gioco (oltre che di compagni) che era al top, cosa che Thiago non aveva nei suoi trascorsi al Milan... vogliamo aggiungere anche questo sulla bilancia a favore del Brasiliano?? Meglio di no altrimenti rischiamo sul serio di farla pendere addirittura troppo da una parte............
> 
> 
> ...


Ripeto, chi conosce un po' di storia del calcio mai e poi mai metterebbe sullo stesso piano i grandissimi da me citati con Thiago. I mostri sacri fanno parte di 2 galassie avanti a tutti.Thiago lo puoi confrontare con i vari Cannavaro, Thuram che sono stati anch'essi grandi difensori.


----------



## mèuris (29 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bravissimo! Io ho tolto il like, perché all'inizio credevo che fosse una semplice pagina per ricordare qualche vecchia annata e qualche vecchio giocatore ma poi ho letto dall'admin, *scritto con convinzione*: "La Serie B di quindici anni fa era superiore alla serie A di oggi, eccetto qualche campione". Brividi.



Anche a me, all'inizio, incuriosiva molto. Finché fai post per omaggiare qualche grande del passato, oppure per ricordare le trasmissioni televisive sul calcio che guardavi da bambino va benissimo. Ma se inizi a disprezzare ogni cosa del calcio attuale, arrivando a dire cose come quella che hai citato tu, diventi squallodo, secondo me. 
Tornando più nel topic, è giusto considerare certi giocatori come leggende. Ma quello che mi chiedo io è:davvero loro sono dei e questi di oggi seghe? Thiago Silva veramente non può essere considerato un fuoriclasse, nel suo ruolo? Specie per quanto riguarda i difensori centrali, oggi si tende ad esagerare. Certo, un tempo c'erano forse più difensori di alto livello, ma non vuol dire che anche oggi non ci siano eccellenze. Sento spesso dire che oggi sarebbero stati tra i primissimi al mondo difensori che, negli anni '90, erano ottimi giocatori, ma che oggi, con un calcio più veloce, con le difese spostate metri più avanti, avrebbero sofferto quasi chiunque, secondo me.
Poi, si può discutere sulla preferenza per un'epoca o un'altra, ma non posso ancora leggere che Bonucci è scarso, per dirne una (poi, a me non entusiasma come altri, ma negare che abbia fatto buone stagioni è da mentecatti, secondo me).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2016)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Anche a me, all'inizio, incuriosiva molto. Finché fai post per omaggiare qualche grande del passato, oppure per ricordare le trasmissioni televisive sul calcio che guardavi da bambino va benissimo. Ma se inizi a disprezzare ogni cosa del calcio attuale, arrivando a dire cose come quella che hai citato tu, diventi squallodo, secondo me.
> Tornando più nel topic, è giusto considerare certi giocatori come leggende. Ma quello che mi chiedo io èavvero loro sono dei è questo di oggi seghe?Thiago Silva veramente non può essere considerato un fuoriclasse, nel suo ruolo? Specie per quanto riguarda i difensori centrali, oggi si tende ad esagerare. Certo, un tempo c'erano forse più difensori di alto livello, ma non vuol dire che anche oggi non ci siano eccellenze. Sento spesso dire che oggi sarebbero stati tra i primissimi al mondo difensori che, negli anni '90, erano ottimi giocatori, ma che oggi, con un calcio più veloce, con le difese spostate metri più avanti, avrebbero sofferto quasi chiunque, secondo me.
> Poi, si può discutere sulla preferenza per un'epoca o un'altra, ma non posso ancora leggere che Bonucci è scarso, per dirne una (poi, a me non entusiasma come altri, ma negare che abbia fatto buone stagioni è da mentecatti, secondo me).


Per quanto riguarda Thiago Silva, stiamo parlando di un difensore ad altissimi livelli da almeno 7 anni: 3 con il Milan e 4 con il PSG. Vedremo a fine carriera se non sarà paragonato ai grandissimi di una volta.
Per quanto riguarda il ruolo del difensore, c'è una verità: non ci sono più i marcatori puri di una volta ma ciò non vuol dire che il ruolo sia peggiorato; oggi si predilige particolarmente il "difensore regista" capace di costruire l'azione dal basso, magari concedendo qualcosa in fase di copertura, tipo Piqué o Hummels che, però, non verrebbero mai paragonati ai grandi del passato; tuttavia vorrei ricordare che Piqué resta il protagonista di una delle squadre più leggendarie di sempre: il Barcellona di Guardiola e, poi, quello di Enrique; Hummels invece è un campione del mondo con la Germania, però guai a fare paragoni con un Thuram, un Nesta ecc.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Forse tu non hai visto giocare questi giocatori, io me li ricordo bene e mettere il nome di Thiago accanto a questi giocatori e' una bestemmia.I campionissimi che ho citato io sono stati dei predestinati sin da giovanissimi,a differenza del brasiliano che giocava nella dispersa Russia.Hanno giocato ad altissimi livelli da inizio carriera fino alla conclusione, quello che hai ricordato tu sono solamente partite singole, io potrei citarne decine e decine di partite con errori di Thiago, talmente tanti che ha perso il posto nel Brasile piu' scarso degli ultimi 30 anni. Il bello del calcio che tutti possiamo scrivere una propria opinione, ma e' importante conoscere la storia del calcio. Io non sono nessuno, ma *basta chiedere ad un qualsiasi esperto di calcio* chi sia piu' forte tra quelli che ho citato e Thiago ti ride in faccia, non scherziamo.


I presunti esperti di oggi sono tutti d'accordo a mettere Maradona su un piedistallo, escludendo addirittura a priori un paragone con Messi.


----------



## mèuris (29 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda Thiago Silva, stiamo parlando di un difensore ad altissimi livelli da almeno 7 anni: 3 con il Milan e 4 con il PSG. Vedremo a fine carriera se non sarà paragonato ai grandissimi di una volta.
> Per quanto riguarda il ruolo del difensore, c'è una verità: non ci sono più i marcatori puri di una volta ma ciò non vuol dire che il ruolo sia peggiorato; oggi si predilige particolarmente il "difensore regista" capace di costruire l'azione dal basso, magari concedendo qualcosa in fase di copertura, tipo Piqué o Hummels che, però, non verrebbero mai paragonati ai grandi del passato; tuttavia vorrei ricordare che Piqué resta il protagonista di una delle squadre più leggendarie di sempre: il Barcellona di Guardiola e, poi, quello di Enrique; Hummels invece è un campione del mondo con la Germania, però guai a fare paragoni con un Thuram, un Nesta ecc.



Ma sì, il gioco è cambiato, sotto vari aspetti. Uno può preferire un difensore che sia perfetto in fase difensiva ad uno che concede qualcosa e sappia impostare (io sarei orientato così, ad esempio), ma entriamo anche nei gusti, insomma. Non sopporto il rendere certi giocatori intoccabili, come se non avessero mai sbagliato. E guai, come dici tu, a fare paragoni. Poi, per carità, io posso dire che per me un paragone è ridicolo, ma il giudizio deve essere circoscritto a un singolo giocatore, o a qualche giocatore. Non posso dire che, in toto, i difensori attuali facciano schifo, rispetto a quelli del passato. Posso dire che si è persa l'abitudine a marcare in un certo modo ,che forse c'erano più eccellenze sotto il punto di vista della marcatura, ma non che certi di oggi avrebbero fatto panchina a ottimi, ma non eccezionali giocatori del passato. 

Quanto a Thiago, concordo. Dico anche che chi sostiene che fosse Nesta a farlo rendere, probabilmente non si ricorda che Thiago fece una strepitosa annata 2011/12 (prima che si rompesse) giocando molto poco con Nesta, spesso fuori. E anche nelle due stagioni precedenti, era forse Sandro a conferirgli magicamente la capacità di fare recuperi assurdi e anticipi netti? Certo che giocare a fianco a Nesta lo ha aiutato, ma è emerso perché è un fenomeno, non sulla scia di altri.


----------



## Torros (29 Aprile 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Forse tu non hai visto giocare questi giocatori, io me li ricordo bene e mettere il nome di Thiago accanto a questi giocatori e' una bestemmia.I campionissimi che ho citato io sono stati dei predestinati sin da giovanissimi,a differenza del brasiliano che giocava nella dispersa Russia.Hanno giocato ad altissimi livelli da inizio carriera fino alla conclusione, quello che hai ricordato tu sono solamente partite singole, io potrei citarne decine e decine di partite con errori di Thiago, talmente tanti che ha perso il posto nel Brasile piu' scarso degli ultimi 30 anni. Il bello del calcio che tutti possiamo scrivere una propria opinione, ma e' importante conoscere la storia del calcio. Io non sono nessuno, ma basta chiedere ad un qualsiasi esperto di calcio chi sia piu' forte tra quelli che ho citato e Thiago ti ride in faccia, non scherziamo.



chi sono questi esperti di calcio? è una materia scientifica il calcio?
Il calcio è basato su opinioni, quindi l'opinione di questi fantomatici esperti vale come la mia e la tua. 
Quindi mi stai dicendo che Thiago ha colpe per essersi beccato la tubercolosi in giovane età? perché è questo il motivo o uno dei motivi del perché cui è esploso tardi. 
E poi il fatto che uno emerga fin da giovanissimo oppure più tardi non significa molto. Zidane non era un predestinato, è esploso relativamente tardi eppure sappiamo com'è andata. In altri ambiti Van Gogh ha cominciato a dipingere a 30 anni, Mozart inizio a comporre a 6 anni. C'è gente che matura prima, altri che maturano dopo, dipende anche molto dal contesto. 
Silva non ha perso il posto a causa delle sue performance(senza di lui il Brasile ha preso 7 gol) ma a causa di problemi personali con Dunga, come ha confermato lo stesso Dunga in un intervista. 

Io cmq tenderei proprio a non paragonare gente di epoche diverse tra loro, già è difficile paragonare contemporanei, dare un giudizio su gente che ha giocato in contesti temporali totalmente diversi è impossibile. 
E cmq la stessa storia, i trofei fanno pendere il giudizio da una parte o un altra. I trofei che però non sono un analisi oggettiva, perché trattasi di sport di squadra. Da questo punto di vista il calcio è piuttosto indietro rispetto al Basket, dove esiste un analisi oggettiva per valutare i giocatori.


----------



## Symon (29 Aprile 2016)

A mio parere quello che mancava a Thuram e Cannavaro era una società dietro come il Milan...poi sempre di fenomeni stiamo parlando. Ulteriori differenze non ne vedo.


----------



## TheZio (29 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva, molto sinceramente, ammette il motivo per il quale è rimasto al Psg:"E' stato difficile dire di no al Barça, è una squadra che ammiro da quando ero bambino. Il motivo? Mi sono chiesto per quale motivo avrei dovuto cambiare squadra per andare a guadagnare di meno. Preferisco restare qui".



Thiago, se mai dovessero arrivare i cinesi, ti veniamo a prendere, tranquillo!


----------

